# rosetta stone language course



## -luna- (Jul 19, 2011)

hello , does anybody know if the rosetta stone language course portugese /brazilian is based on the portugal portugese or the brazilian portugese ?


----------



## somanyhands (Apr 9, 2011)

-luna- said:


> hello , does anybody know if the rosetta stone language course portugese /brazilian is based on the portugal portugese or the brazilian portugese ?


It does look like you answered your own question?
But, anyway, yeh. It's Brazilian Portuguese and the pronunciation (and some sentence structure) in it is quite different from European Portuguese


----------



## -luna- (Jul 19, 2011)

i know but i've been told that it's only been called brazilian portugese but that it is the portugal portugese ....... really confusing . 
that's why i posted my question ........


----------



## somanyhands (Apr 9, 2011)

-luna- said:


> i know but i've been told that it's only been called brazilian portugese but that it is the portugal portugese ....... really confusing .
> that's why i posted my question ........


Brazilian Portuguese is just that. Portuguese spoken in Brazil.

Portuguese spoken in Portugal is usually referred to as European Portguese and, as yet, Rosetta Stone don't offer a European Portuguese course.


----------



## prioryc (Jul 12, 2010)

But last year it was announced that Brazilian Portuguese has now been adopted as the "Official" Portuguese in Portugal. Still haven't bought Rosetta Stone though!


----------



## somanyhands (Apr 9, 2011)

LOL

I guess the Portuguese never got that memo, eh?
Certainly not "down south" anyway


----------



## borboleta (Apr 25, 2011)

prioryc said:


> But last year it was announced that Brazilian Portuguese has now been adopted as the "Official" Portuguese in Portugal.


Are you kidding??? Who said that? I am a native Portugese and I certainly don't have that accent!! That is as true as American English being adopted as the "Official" English in England...


----------



## daphnerose (Jun 17, 2011)

*rosetta stone*



-luna- said:


> hello , does anybody know if the rosetta stone language course portugese /brazilian is based on the portugal portugese or the brazilian portugese ?


its based on Brazilian .


----------



## mrforja (Apr 3, 2011)

Does it realy matter? IMO any portugese is better than no Portugese.:clap2::clap2:


----------



## somanyhands (Apr 9, 2011)

mrforja said:


> Does it realy matter? IMO any portugese is better than no Portugese.:clap2::clap2:


I agree to a degree however, if you're going to spend money on a course, better to spend it on a European Portuguese one, IMO


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

somanyhands said:


> LOL
> 
> I guess the Portuguese never got that memo, eh?
> Certainly not "down south" anyway


Not in Central either


----------



## mrforja (Apr 3, 2011)

somanyhands said:


> I agree to a degree however, if you're going to spend money on a course, better to spend it on a European Portuguese one, IMO


Well i spent half a day a week for three months and a lot of money on being taught proper Portuguese Portuguese down in Tomar, only to find that the locals up in the village 12k away where we had just purchased our casa spoke nothing like it.
A bit like learning the Queens English in london and then going live in Newcastle.
I never did get the lingo but I put that down to me being a bit thick was never any good at english in school so if I could not master my own- what chance with the Portuguese.
To say i had no Portuguese is not true I did master how to say good mornin/afternoon/night-how are you -looks like rain/windy/sun-to much rain/sun/windy-I`ll have a beer/wine/cafe, etc.
Please, Please do try to learn, but do not having the lingo stop you. The villagers and all the people we delt with went out of their way to make us feel welcome :welcome:


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

We have bought the Rosetta Stone course and are finding it quiet helpful.
I actually speak porrtuguese quiet well but my husband although he speaks several other languages already (including both Cantonese and Mandarin!) has needed some help.
Brazilian portuguese is less harsh and a little easier on the ear. More singsong.
I can be understood by portuguese from the home country.

It will help with volcabulary...and if in doubt where some of the words are different from Braz. portuguese have a dictionary to hand...it generally gives both translations. 

I spoke to Rosetta Stone several months ago asking about a pPortugal version and they said that one wasn't in the pipeline :-(


----------

